
Richard Feynman and the Connection Machine - sellingwebsite
http://longnow.org/essays/richard-feynman-connection-machine/
======
Quequau
I have found this machine fascinating since they first started making them.
I've hoped for a very long time that one day there might be a reasonable way
to sorta replicate it using cheap down market SoCs that somehow magically had
very good wired networking.

